# What is the best skewb for speedsolving?



## IamAcuber123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi.
I haven't been keeping up to date with cubing recently and I am wondering what the best speedsolving skewb is. I currently have a lanlan. Also is there any companies planning to make a speedsolving skewb that is probably going to be the best skewb on the market. Sorry if that last question is a bit confusing


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 31, 2014)

Moyu Skewb and shengshou Skewb are currently the best skewbs. Some people say the moyu, some people say the shengshou, but everyone agrees that they are better than the lanlan.



IamAcuber123 said:


> Hi.
> I haven't been keeping up to date with cubing recently and I am wondering what the best speedsolving skewb is. I currently have a lanlan. *Also are there any companies planning on releasing a good Skewb for speedsolving?* Sorry if that last question is a bit confusing


Better?


----------



## IamAcuber123 (Aug 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Moyu Skewb and shengshou Skewb are currently the best skewbs. Some people say the moyu, some people say the shengshou, but everyone agrees that they are better than the lanlan.
> 
> 
> Better?



Yeah. Thanks 
Would you have any recommendations on where to buy the moyu or shengshou skewb?


----------



## kcl (Aug 31, 2014)

IamAcuber123 said:


> Yeah. Thanks
> Would you have any recommendations on where to buy the moyu or shengshou skewb?



thecubicle.us has awesome service and both of them.


----------



## IamAcuber123 (Aug 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> thecubicle.us has awesome service and both of them.



Thanks, I'll take a look at their website now.
I imagine they are both of very similar standards, but would you recommend one of the two skewbs over the other?


----------



## kcl (Aug 31, 2014)

IamAcuber123 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at their website now.
> I imagine they are both of very similar standards, but would you recommend one of the two skewbs over the other?



At the moment I'm not really sure. If you don't already have a lanlan, I would say go for a Moyu. IMO the Moyu is better than an Unmodded shengshou because it catches less. I'm getting sub 4ish with both, but I can't easily sub 4 on an Unmodded shengshou. 

Tl;DR if you don't want to do much get a Moyu


----------



## IamAcuber123 (Sep 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> At the moment I'm not really sure. If you don't already have a lanlan, I would say go for a Moyu. IMO the Moyu is better than an Unmodded shengshou because it catches less. I'm getting sub 4ish with both, but I can't easily sub 4 on an Unmodded shengshou.
> 
> Tl;DR if you don't want to do much get a Moyu



Thanks for your help.
I think ill go for the moyu


----------

